# Do I really need to trim his nails?



## thumper110814 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thumper hates it when I bring out the clipper. He runs and hide. And we could be happy and laying down all content the sec before the clipper shows up. Do I really need to trim his nails? Can he just be happy and not being chased by me with a clipper?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 9, 2015)

The nails end up curling up and it's just not good. I know those who are knowledgeable can give the medical reasons.


----------



## majorv (Aug 9, 2015)

You need to keep them trimmed because, yes, they will curl and cause problems with walking. It is a necessary evil but it doesn't have to be traumatic. Pick him up first and turn him over or cover his eyes before you get the clippers out. Our rabbits are used to it and don't give us much problem.


----------



## CharlieHarleyPoppy (Aug 9, 2015)

If you can find someone to help you, it's a lot easier that way. Just hold them facing outward but right next your chest so they feel secure and let the other person trim quickly. It shouldn't take very long that way either!


----------



## Akzholedent (Aug 9, 2015)

My little (OK, big) Ellie-bun went forever without getting her nails trimmed because frankly, until I got my housebun, Pippi, I didn't know trimming rabbit nails was a thing. I figured they'd just scratch the wood of the pen and be fine, and that's exactly what Butterscotch does. I barely have to trim his nails. But Ellie's nails get really nasty and wonky, and she doesn't seem very happy about it.. it seems like once the twisting starts, you can't really fix it if it begins where the quick is, because you definitely don't want to hurt the bunny, so I just keep a watchful eye on Ellie. My brother and I have to double team on her, since her nails are dark- I look for the quick, and he trims. We make a good rabbit grooming team. ^_^


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 9, 2015)

Trix was very easy to trim her nails. I always bribed my rabbits for them to let me trim their nails and made a BIG deal when they behaved. I miss even trimming Trix's nails


----------



## Morning_Snow (Aug 10, 2015)

bunnyman! trixie is gone? Oh I loved reading about her. Rip trix. 
About nail trimming- how often have you done it? depending on the rabbit you only really need to do it once or twice a month. One time Chestnut missed a month and they already started to curl, while my late Clover sometimes didn't need them clipped more then once every two months. Also some people are so lucky to have help with nail trimming- I had my dad help me once and now he won't even consider it! I bring my rabbits to the calm front room and clip their nails and then let them have a slice of banana and explore time. I like the method of the bunny-rito(wrapped in towel) but sometimes that becomes a challenge with nail clipping. Nail clipping is also a big opportunity to check the bum and underside of your rabbit and make sure everything is healthy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 10, 2015)

We do ours every six weeks--some needing it more than others. My son holds them upright on his knee and I trim one foot at a time. No one likes it, but it is a necessary evil and they do get used to it. Remember, train your bunny--don't let them train you. They are, after all, excellent at training their slaves!


----------



## stevesmum (Aug 10, 2015)

My dad found some nail clippers at pet smart called Quickfinder that detect the quick and tell you when it's safe to clip the nail. Their dog has black nails so it's always been a challenge. He says they work pretty good but it takes some time to get the hang of using them. Also they are a bit pricey. But if anyone is interested google Quickfinder and have a read about them. I think they have three sizes.


----------



## Akzholedent (Aug 11, 2015)

That's pretty cool.  I had no idea something like that existed. ^_^


----------



## hamsterdance (Aug 11, 2015)

If you really hate doing it many vets will do it. For awhile before Leo calmed down and trusted me he would bite me when I would do his nails just because he was scared. My vet would do all of his nails for $8, so it's worth looking into if you really don't want to do them yourself. However, they do need to be done.


----------



## ladysown (Aug 11, 2015)

If you make a point of trimming every four weeks you only have to take off a wee bit. If you miss a month suddenly you have to take off three times as much.


----------



## stevesmum (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow $8!! My vet charges $25 per rabbit, unless they are in for a checkup, then it's included.


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Aug 12, 2015)

stevesmum said:


> Wow $8!! My vet charges $25 per rabbit, unless they are in for a checkup, then it's included.



Wow 0-0 well then spaying and neutering would be expensive too I imagine!


----------

